
Stardew Valley on FreeBSD - kristianp
http://bitcannon.net/post/stardew-valley-on-freebsd/
======
danso
I had no idea Stardew had been ported to Linux officially. Maybe it’s
relatively trivial to do the porting as a framework feature, but still
unexpected given Stardew being developed by one (initially) relatively
inexperienced developer.

~~~
mcraiha
Port was done by Chucklefish. _More specifically, I’ve accepted an offer from
Chucklefish in which they will handle the porting, localization, and the
technical side of multiplayer. This will allow me to focus on creating new
game content for version 1.1, which I will continue to do entirely on my own._
[http://stardewvalley.net/post-launch-progress-update-
version...](http://stardewvalley.net/post-launch-progress-update-
version-1-1-and-more/)

